# Red Neck Hunter stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Some of you will remember this topper. I completed it some time ago. It has just been waiting for a stick. For a number of years I have donated a stick to a annual event for a raffle. Because of covid it has been a couple of years sense it has been held. They call last night to say they would like on in a stick in few week. I have test fitted the Butternut topper to the Aspen stick and I am carving a grip and think I will do some animals tracks on the sticks. I will post as I go.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Very cool Randy! You are so talented and generous!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks a bit like me before my beard went white. Nicely done!

Maybe a set of boot prints following a set of deer tracks. The mighty hunter.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Had some shop time and textured the grip. I like to use a sallow cut with 5/8th #8 palm gouge for dimpling the grip. I like it better than a smaller gouges. With or with out gloves you get a good grip that is less likley to slip. I think it looks better also. Below the texture I have marked location for some bear tracks. I will redo the location to make more room for the front paws tacks. I am thinking I will put deer tracks around the collors above and below the texturing.


----------

